# The Cheesecloth Thread



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like threads where you can gather information about a specific topic.

Here goes...what interesting things have you done with wonderful, versatile, and cheap CHEESECLOTH?

I use it instead of moss. It blows in the wind and looks creepy.









General decorations.









I have to transfer some files before I can post a couple more pics.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought it!!!!!!

Thats about the extent of it hahahahaha

6


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I used it on my fence to make it stand out more - it looked (and worked) much better than cobwebbing.










Dyed red (with clots of paint to simulate blood), and used as a tablecloth cover.










You could also use it (dyed with either tea to stain it yellowy-brown, or paints) to hang from curtain rods or draped over furniture to simulate rotted fabric. I also wrap it around hanging light fixtures.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I use it for spectre type props,building FCG's of course and also use it sometimes for corpsing.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I died mine with old coffe grounds. It gave it an aged look. I then replaced the curtains on our houses front windows with the cheese cloth draped. Its important to put some random cuts to give them more character.

I left the windows slightly open so the breeze would catch the cheese cloth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheescloth might make a very good texturing layer for a papier mache project.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

makes a nice veil


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent.
This is the only time of year I actually like this mirror.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dipped in Monster Mud and draped over a prop of any kind, or yes, like Roxy stated - paper mache projects.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I made a loin cloth


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

it was very breezy though


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used it to drape the entrance to the porch. I placed a black light under the eaves to give it a pale blue glow. You can see a bit of it in this pic:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3765


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, I like that. I could do that in my windows and use flourescent paint for a creepy look.

A friend of mine draped some from a tree and hit it with just a touch of flourescent paint. It looked really good.

Any ideas are good. Cheesecloth is so cheap that I try to use it as much as possible and it lasts longer than webs.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I glued some to the back of my boarded up windows and let it hang out the front. It gives it the old broken window with curtains feel. 
If you need to buy a large supply here is a web site for you http://www.raglady.com/items.jsp?category=66


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you for the link. 
That is a good idea. I tried using burlap on the outside of the windows but it blew down.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This eyeball gore is paint soaked cheesecloth.

and more of the same technique:










Also good for ghostly clothing and coverings.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Love that skull!! Great texture, love the eyes and mouth too. Very good job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Otaku, what did you use for the background that is blue, purple and gray? I love that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice, DC.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Just Whisper said:


> Otaku, what did you use for the background that is blue, purple and gray? I love that.


That's a Scene Setter background. They're only 4' in height, so I had to cut and and tape two sections together to get an 8' backdrop. There was more than enough length to handle that - it was about 40' in length and I needed just 16'. I folded over and taped the top few inches to make a through-hole for a 1"X1" wooden rod. The rod was hung by wire hooks mounted under the eaves. It worked pretty well, but it's hard to get it level and keep the wrinkles out. And if it gets windy...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I use it to patch or resurface latex props who's skin needs love. Soak it in latex and smooth it out then paint to finish touch up.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great thread, I have used it for ghosts, and draping on tables, etc, but have never used it for corpsing, mache, and webs , I will have to give that a try, I love learning from every one, "picking" their brains!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me too, Bethene. I didn't think of it for prop building more just decoration.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Besides the curtains and table cloth ideas that have already been posted, my wife has wrapped the cloth seat cushion of the dining room chairs with Saran wrap to waterproof them, applied a little doublestick tape on top of that, and then covered the topside of the chair cushion with cheesecloth that was dyed the same color as the cheesecloth tablecloth. This protected the seat cushions from spills, 'tied everything together' from a decorating standpoint, yet looked nicely creepy. Clever girl.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds cool, no pics?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Demon Dog said:


> Besides the curtains and table cloth ideas that have already been posted, my wife has wrapped the cloth seat cushion of the dining room chairs with Saran wrap to waterproof them, applied a little doublestick tape on top of that, and then covered the topside of the chair cushion with cheesecloth that was dyed the same color as the cheesecloth tablecloth. This protected the seat cushions from spills, 'tied everything together' from a decorating standpoint, yet looked nicely creepy. Clever girl.


Verrrrrrrry interesting idea. Tell your wife I think thats awesome!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, no pictures of the seat protector. We dyed all the listed stuff a dingy light gray, tattered the ends, and gave mid-cloth sections of the curtains and tablecloth some torn holes.

Dixie, I'll pass along your compliment. She's Gromit05 on another website you and I are on. I'm still trying to have her join here as well.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

scale model of Creepy Cloth?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I used some with monster mudd applied to it to simulate a particular type of skin texture.


----------

